# Nabba 2010 Comps



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

NABBA N. Ireland Area Show 2010

Saturday 13th March

1300-1930

La Mon Hotel and Country Club, 41 Gransha Road, Castlereagh, Belfast, BT23 5RF, N. Ireland.

Contact Lorraine Dunbar, 50 Hillsborough Road, Combar, Northern Ireland, BT23 5PR on 07860 565101 or at [email protected] for further details

NABBA South Area Show 2010

Saturday 10th April

Time 1300-1830

Judging & Show combined 1400hrs. Doors open 1300hrs for booking in. Contact NABBA South Area Rep Mike King for entry forms and further details at The Kings Physique & Fitness Centre, 01428 751838 (afternoons / evenings only) or [email protected]

NABBA Scottish Area Show 2010

Saturday

24th April

Time 1200-1830

Rothes Hall, Rothes Square, Glenrothes, Fife. Tickets £15 all day, £8 judging only from Rothes Hall on 01592 611101.

Contact organiser Ian Lawrence on 0795 7941878 for further details.

NABBA West Area Show 2010

Sunday

25th April 2010

Time 1300-1900

The Corn Exchange, Exeter.

Contact show organiser, Tony Turner, for entry forms and further details on (01752) 708418

NABBA South East Area Show 2010

Saturday 1st May

Show Starts at 1600 (Doors open 1300 hrs.)

The Beck Theatre, Grange Road, Hayes, Middlesex. Contact Show Organiser, Danny Breen, for entry Forms and further details etc.01708 736043 or e-mail [email protected].

NABBA Wales 2010

Saturday

1st May 2010

1300-1900

Memorial Hall, Barry, South Wales.

Please contact show organiser, Mike Richards, at Bodymasters Gym for entry forms and further details on (01633) 255663.

NABBA Midlands Area Show & Pro Am 2010

Sunday 9th May 2010

Starts 1400hrs. Doors open 1300hrs for registration

Brierley Hill Civic Hall, West Midlands.

Combined show. Doors. Tickets £15. Contact Jim Charles, for further details on (01384) 892976.

NABBA North East Area Show 2010

Saturday 15th May 2010

Starts 12 noon. Judging & show combined. Registration from 1100 hrs

Batley Frontier Variety Club, Bradford Road, Batley, W.Yorks, WF17 6JD.

Contact Paul Jeffreys, for further details: Wolfwear Sports & Fitness on 01274 730718 or 07889 399107.

NABBA North West Area Show 2010

Sunday 16th May 2010

Show starts 1600, Check in 1500hrs

Southport Theatre and Convention Centre. Judging & show combined.

Contact Michael Sullivan, for further details on (01704) 231764. Tickets available from Southport Theatre 01704 500036: £13 in advance, £15 on the day, children under 16 £7.50. Qualifier for NABBA Britain + WFF Mr Universe.

NABBA North Area Show 2010

Sunday 23th May 2010

Time 1200-1830

The Borough Hall, Hartlepool. Contact show organiser, Eddy Ellwood Jnr. for entry forms and further details on 01429 891800.

NABBA Britain Finals

Saturday, 29th May 2010

Daytime show starts 10am. Evening Show starts 7pm

Southport Theatre and Convention Centre. Contact NABBA HQ for entry forms and further details on (01384) 898578.

Tickets are available on the day at the NABBA ticket Kiosk located in the Theatre Foyer from 0935 hrs - 12 noon and 1830 hrs - 2000 hrs.

NABBA Mr/Miss England

Sunday 26th September 2010

Combined judging & show (1400 - 1800).

Brierley Hill Civic Hall, West Midlands.

Combined judging & show (1400 - 1800). Final qualifier for the NABBA Universe 2009.

Contact Val & Jim Charles for further details on 01384 892976.

NABBA Mr/Miss UK

Saturday, 17th October 20109

Registration at 1100, start time 12 noon. Judging & show combined

Batley Frontier Variety Club, Bradford Road, Batley, W.Yorks, WF17 6JD.

Contact show organiser, Paul Jeffreys, for entry forms and further details: Wolfwear Sports & Fitness on 01274 730718 or 07889 399107.

NABBA Mr/Miss Universe

Saturday, 30th October 2010

Day show starts 0930. Evening show starts 1830

Southport Theatre and Convention Centre.Contact NABBA HQ for further details on 01384 898578.

Allsports Novice Finals & British Youth Champs

Sunday, 28th November 2010

Show starts 1400

Brierley Hill Civic Hall, West Midlands.

Combined judging & show. Registration from 1300hrs. For further details contact Val & Jim Charles on 01384 892976.
​


----------

